# nail through stalk



## bertosmurf (Jan 24, 2009)

My buddy told me that if you put a nail through the trunk of the plant it will increase the thc. Is this true? Has anyone done it before?


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 24, 2009)

I've done it, I can't say it helped, but it was damn impressive how little the plant seemed to care..


----------



## THseaman (Jan 24, 2009)

If you're going to drive a nail through it you might as well piss on it too and see how well that works also...


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 25, 2009)

The method is the following: Leave a nail in bleach 24h in order for it to rust. Drive it through the stem right near the bottom, few days before harvesting time.

The logic: The plant will realize that it's dieing and will secrete a protective hormone that accelerates bud production, not cannabinoid production. You'll end up with more buds, not with a higher THC concentration.

I did not try this, so I have no idea if it does work, but I have read some posts around here from a guy who says that it does have a big impact in the buds...


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 25, 2009)

all i gotta say i show me the pictures


----------



## justatoker (Jan 25, 2009)

wow i'd like to see that lol


----------



## hemlockstones (Jan 25, 2009)

just skip the whole nail step and just inject bleach into your plant... this has to work.. right?!
subjecting the plant to 48 hours darkness before harvest is the same thing... sort of?
the plant realizes the lights are off schedule and freakout/stress.. putting all the remaining energy into the buds hopping to seed before they die... if werent to cut them down they would probably hermi as a last effort, but thats why you only do 48 hours and then chop


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2009)

Ill stick to me supercropping I think lol


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 25, 2009)

because its not bleech u need its obviously iron oxide.

read the about text..


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 25, 2009)

bertosmurf said:


> My buddy told me that if you put a nail through the trunk of the plant it will increase the thc. Is this true? Has anyone done it before?


Copper nail will kill it.


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 25, 2009)

y quote someone and give them a tottaly different answer

is it 4.20 there?


----------



## vapedg13 (Jan 25, 2009)

MYTHS all MYTHS


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know if it's a myth or not, but it's still brutal... as said above, you get the same effect from 24-48h darkness before harvesting or from supercropping...

I mean... if someone told you that driving a nail throu your child would make him smarter...would you do it?


----------



## justatoker (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish mythbusters would do a show about weed.. That would be sooo awewsome, lol...


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 25, 2009)

I didn't soak the nail in bleach, but I remember there was rust on it.. I remember picking it up in the driveway, and having it in my pocket, just as a place to put it..
If anything it kind of deformed bud growth more than increase it.. The test plant was among matching clones, but was runting out a tiny bit so I figured I had little to lose.. Put the nail (4" ardoc) through about an inch from the base..
Stalk inside the bud was way beefier.. (These plants grew buds with almost no sticks normally).. I seriously doubt there was any actual benefit bud-wise though.. I wouldn't do it again unless I was really really bored, and had an insolent plant that kept disrespecting me..


----------



## justatoker (Jan 25, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> I wouldn't do it again unless I was really really bored, and had an insolent plant that kept disrespecting me..


haha +rep for makimg me giggle lol..


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 25, 2009)

justatoker said:


> I wish mythbusters would do a show about weed.. That would be sooo awewsome, lol...


 That would be awsome...


----------



## bertosmurf (Jan 25, 2009)

k i jus wanted to get some info before i decide if i was going to do it thanks for the help


----------



## smokinshogun (Jan 28, 2009)

This method will cause "Desiccation" of the plant by interrupting the flow of fluids through the stem....Essentially allowing you to "water stress" the plant without all the hassle of underwatering. So if you were growing outdoors and couldnt control the waterings, this would do the same thing...Anytime you increase potency, you WILL decrease the total yield. 

As far as putting the nail in bleach, there is no evidence that this will help anymore than a regular nail.


----------



## vapedg13 (Jan 28, 2009)

smokinshogun said:


> So if you were growing outdoors and couldnt control the waterings, this would do the same thing...Anytime you increase potency, you WILL decrease the total yield.
> 
> As far as putting the nail in bleach, there is no evidence that this will help anymore than a regular nail.


 
potency has to do with the strain and genitics.....not as nail in the stock or water stress...If people could just water stress plants and get better weed everyone would have killer weed but it doesnt work like that



> *Water and Cannabis*
> Water, the fluid of life, makes up more than 80 percent of the weight of the living plant. Within the cells, life processes take place in a water solution. Water also dissolves nutrients in the soil, and this solution is absorbed by the roots. About 99 percent of the water absorbed passes from the roots into the conduits (xylem) of the stem, where it is distributed to the leaves via the xylem of the leaf veins. Transpiration is the evaporation of water from the leaves. The flow of water from the soil, through the plant to the air, is called the transpiration stream. Les then one percent of the water absorbed is broken down to provide electrons (usually in the form of hydrogen) which, along with carbon dioxide, are used to form carbohydrates during photosynthesis. The rest of the water is transpired to the air.
> 
> Watering
> ...


----------



## smokinshogun (Jan 29, 2009)

please dont just copy and paste, I have at least ten different scientific studies which show a direct link with potency and water...I know some things are controlled by the plants genotype but many things are affected by enviroment. 

I do not neccesarily think this will increase overall yield or potency more than a normal undisturbed plant, but I really believe the plant would finish earlier. So if you sampled both plants at the same time, one would have alot of cbd or cbn and the other one will have thc. The problem would come when you took samples at the same time and compared them...and also few experiments are done with clones and as we all know, seeds vary greatly


----------



## vapedg13 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have tried almsot every different way to harvest..add potency and cure weed in the 15 years I have been growing the same strain

Watering less does nothing for potency...just as harvesting after a 24-48 dark period does nothing for potency...just like a nail in the stock does nothing for potency.


----------



## smokinshogun (Jan 29, 2009)

how did you test potency?

and dont say by smoking it!

lots of factors affect the high produced


----------



## Proph (Jan 29, 2009)

smokinshogun said:


> how did you test potency?
> 
> and dont say by smoking it!
> 
> ​


THAT IS THE DUMBEST THING I HAVE EVER READ. How the hell is anyone suppose to test potency than? I doubt many people on this website have the machines to test the % of THC........


----------



## theganman (Jan 29, 2009)

Proph said:


> THAT IS THE DUMBEST THING I HAVE EVER READ. How the hell is anyone suppose to test potency than? I doubt many people on this website have the machines to test the % of THC........


 
they got home kits now! but smoking is a accurate way to test for potency just as long it ur first blunt of the day for each of them!!!


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 29, 2009)

But its not.. If you don't believe me, don't smoke anything for 3 weeks then hit some schwag.. It'll blow your mind..


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 29, 2009)

smoke schwag...lols lols


----------



## theganman (Jan 30, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> But its not.. If you don't believe me, don't smoke anything for 3 weeks then hit some schwag.. It'll blow your mind..


well no shit thats cuz ur tolerance is nothing! but your tolerance is the same every morning! so some the one one morning the smoke the one blunt the next morning smoke a blunt of the other shit!!! thats the most accurate way to test potency! u cant smoke them back to back bcuz the first one is going to fuck u up more!!!!!!


----------



## Manowar (Jan 30, 2009)

vapedg13 said:


> I have tried almsot every different way to harvest..add potency and cure weed in the 15 years I have been growing the same strain
> 
> Watering less does nothing for potency...just as harvesting after a 24-48 dark period does nothing for potency...just like a nail in the stock does nothing for potency.


Sounds like all the factors for a great control group. If you're serious, then your daily smoking of your strain is a valid potency test for me.


----------



## hayzy (Jan 30, 2009)

can this be used as a form of supercropping by using a needle to puncture the stalk and stems, an idea ive had


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Jan 30, 2009)

hayzy said:


> can this be used as a form of supercropping by using a needle to puncture the stalk and stems, an idea ive had


I couldn't imagine this working as good as supercropping... how would a single needle inhibit auxin flow?


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 31, 2009)

alot of people prefere to use the above method in sted of supercropping its a lot less brutal


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 1, 2009)

lol made me laugh


Doctor Cannabis said:


> The method is the following: Leave a nail in bleach 24h in order for it to rust. Drive it through the stem right near the bottom, few days before harvesting time.
> 
> The logic: The plant will realize that it's dieing and will secrete a protective hormone that accelerates bud production, not cannabinoid production. You'll end up with more buds, not with a higher THC concentration.
> 
> I did not try this, so I have no idea if it does work, but I have read some posts around here from a guy who says that it does have a big impact in the buds...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't provide any evidence to disprove the nail-through-stem theory. Despite this, i still laugh at it. Hahahahahahaha.... Sooooo many myths that come from lazy people trying to justify witchcraft and snake-oil. 
The best way to grow weed: Take good care of it! Save the nails!
If it sounds like you shouldnt do it to your plant, don't do it. I'm not trying to hate on progress, but this is just silly. CMON!!!!


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Feb 1, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> alot of people prefere to use the above method in sted of supercropping its a lot less brutal


How does it work... I usually supercrop, so I'm pretty interested in this...


----------



## billyblunt (Feb 1, 2009)

like try stabbing the branch a few times near one spot on the branch ,with a needle it causes the plant to produce what looks like a hard knuckle as it repairs..inducing auxin flow..


----------



## Doctor Cannabis (Feb 1, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> like try stabbing the branch a few times near one spot on the branch ,with a needle it causes the plant to produce what looks like a hard knuckle as it repairs..inhibiting auxin flow..


Makes sense... +rep for the cool new info

A few more questions: Do you have to leave the needle in for some time? Does anything gush out of the wound?

Again, thanks for the info...


----------



## hayzy (Feb 2, 2009)

i would think just puncture all the way threw then take it back out. if u went threw the middle straw thing in the stem i donno if it would kill the plant or not, supercroppings breaking it so seems a little more precise if it worked


----------



## dikncider (Feb 4, 2009)

I know the rusty nail works on fruit trees that are not producing or not producing what they should be. A weed is another matter.


----------



## TraceofVenom (Mar 18, 2020)

Snake Oil


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 19, 2020)

My bro says it works and he grows fire.


----------



## Gardenator (Mar 19, 2020)

billyblunt said:


> like try stabbing the branch a few times near one spot on the branch ,with a needle it causes the plant to produce what looks like a hard knuckle as it repairs..inducing auxin flow..


Why not just pinch and flatten the stalk without damaging the outer membrane in that same area and stop penetrating your cannabis plants with foreign objects? Train and take care of your plants, give them good water and good food and a good enviroment- theres the secret to high testing and heavy yielding plants (good grow pratices lol)


----------



## Amaximus (Mar 19, 2020)

These replies 11 years later are _amazing_.


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't actually put the nail thru the stalk. I threaten to. This state of continuous anxiety and stress for my plants creates a perpetual panic response and increased thc. 

I've had some measure about 112% thc by doing this. A few strains I suspect are onto the threats, but the rest, they're worried enough I think they may begin hoarding toilet paper, but man are the scared ones pumping out the sticky now!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 19, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> I don't actually put the nail thru the stalk. I threaten to. This state of continuous anxiety and stress for my plants creates a perpetual panic response and increased thc.
> 
> I've had some measure about 112% thc by doing this. A few strains I suspect are onto the threats, but the rest, they're worried enough I think they may begin hoarding toilet paper, but man are the scared ones pumping out the sticky now!
> 
> View attachment 4508281


Just sit a TV tuned to the news in your grow room. That should panic them. Hopefully they won't sprout feet and steal all your TP


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Just sit a TV tuned to the news in your grow room. That should panic them. Hopefully they won't sprout feet and steal all your TP


Live stream the Johns Hopkins map for them


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Live stream the Johns Hopkins map for them


LOL that should do it.


----------



## captiankush (Apr 2, 2020)

It's hilarious to me that this bs, that I originally heard in the 80's is still alive and well. 


CK


----------



## LinguaPeel (Apr 2, 2020)

captiankush said:


> It's hilarious to me that this bs, that I originally heard in the 80's is still alive and well.
> CK


Good for you.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 2, 2020)

I pinch and bend my girls over until they can grab their own roots  
right gf @curious2garden


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Apr 15, 2020)

smokinshogun said:


> This method will cause "Desiccation" of the plant by interrupting the flow of fluids through the stem....Essentially allowing you to "water stress" the plant without all the hassle of underwatering.


 This is all this thread needs to be. This is why it could work. The nail stops water from getting up the plant, so it is similar to underwatering stress. I was wondering how I was going to underwatering in dwc... will I drill a hole or put a nail? No. But I might take all the water out of the res for a while and only give them a splash for a week before chop. I listened to a podcast that said it’s best for about a week of underwatering stress. 

Putting a needle in individual stems- I think it could work, but if pinching the stem until it pops works just as well I would do that, less holes in the plant. 
Does it actually increase anything?


----------



## juxt (Apr 16, 2020)

Ugh! Frustrating!

IMHO the plant potential it's totally determined by genetics. There are 5 limiting factors: light, water, nutrients (Inc O2, CO2), humidity and temperature. You can change things up with medium, tools/automation, training methods, etc to customize your grow.

For example, if you have a plant that has a total genetic potential of 10 pounds, which is not uncommon outdoors, you can get that indoors but you'd have to veg for 6 months and have 30 foot ceilings and a PPFD of 2k or somethimg. The same plant can be trained with LST or HST or other methods to have 30+ 1oz tops in a 5x5 with the right factors in about 12 weeks. Yes supercropping, or pinching/twisting works for what it does. I'm really interested in espalier method...a few masters of that here.

Everything else seems like witches brew to me. I even wonder about flushing, so many smart people believe differently on it i do see how water starving could jump start dry/cure, but i haven't grown in a long while so haven't tried this. I would never slice a stem or leave an open wound except far out on new growth though.

Interesting video, search YouTube for Bruce bugbee increase cannabis yields at home. Wonder what he would think about nail through the stem.

Peace!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 16, 2020)

Instead of a nail, try a drill next time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2020)

Fucking insane .... 

How about hammering a nail through your dick and see if it adds size ?


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 16, 2020)

I remember hooking up alligator clips with wires and a 9v battery to a plant back in 99-2000. Also topped it and injected pure vf11 into the stalk at the same time. It grew a weird nodule where the top site would normally V. From that growth shot out like 20 new vigorous tops that had weird mutated leaf patterns. The plant was 5 times the size as the rest at the end of the season, and the growth was the size of a baseball. We called her frankenstein. Good times.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 16, 2020)

Make sure when you put a nail through your plant that you do it correctly.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fucking insane ....
> 
> How about hammering a nail through your dick and see if it adds size ?


I'm gonna try that right now. Will report back with results.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fucking insane ....
> 
> How about hammering a nail through your dick and see if it adds size ?


Well I tried it and I think it actually works. I gained another 3".


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 16, 2020)

IMHO doesnt do anyhting to increase THC. THC is genetic.

In Nepal some put Cobra Heads in the stalks, thats also fake news. The stress can also cause them to Hermi.


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 16, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fucking insane ....
> 
> How about hammering a nail through your dick and see if it adds size ?


my plastic surgeon told me not to do that again. it made it smaller.


----------



## Purpfarmer (Apr 16, 2020)

Doctor Cannabis said:


> I don't know if it's a myth or not, but it's still brutal... as said above, you get the same effect from 24-48h darkness before harvesting or from supercropping...
> 
> I mean... if someone told you that driving a nail throu your child would make him smarter...would you do it?


Someone told me leave it in darkness for the last 2 weeks before you harvest


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 16, 2020)

Purpfarmer said:


> Someone told me leave it in darkness for the last 2 weeks before you harvest


and you gotta start flushing when you flip to 12/12


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 16, 2020)

How about an 8“ galvanized Steel spike frozen cold ? ...... heard you get the terps.

1. get some distance between you and plant .
2. Break into a fucking sprint with spike over head .
3. Launch your ass into a “ Superman “ at plant .
4. Miss fucking plant , fly thru back wall of tent , smash into wall
5. Spike is up your ass .... mission fail.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 17, 2020)

I follow the Dracula method and use a wooden stake instead of a nail.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 17, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I follow the Dracula method and use a wooden stake instead of a nail.


...and here I always thought it was a *steak* that I should use. The T-bone I roped through my main stalk is rotten and smelly with no noticeable improvement in plant production.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 17, 2020)

What happened to all the Mountain Dew , piss on your plants , fart on bud , boil the roots guys ?

REPRESENT


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Apr 18, 2020)

I try and fart in the grow room. I would pee on an outdoor plant in veg only. 

So in dwc I could put a nail in the stalk, or, what if I just give the roots a little trim. Cut them so there is just 4 inches sticking down and throw out the rest. That would surely cause some dehydration stress.


----------



## pop22 (Jul 14, 2020)

I hear that if you put a rusty nail thru your girlfriend's clit it make it more sensitive.............



Doctor Cannabis said:


> The method is the following: Leave a nail in bleach 24h in order for it to rust. Drive it through the stem right near the bottom, few days before harvesting time.
> 
> The logic: The plant will realize that it's dieing and will secrete a protective hormone that accelerates bud production, not cannabinoid production. You'll end up with more buds, not with a higher THC concentration.
> 
> I did not try this, so I have no idea if it does work, but I have read some posts around here from a guy who says that it does have a big impact in the buds...


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 14, 2020)

bertosmurf said:


> My buddy told me that if you put a nail through the trunk of the plant it will increase the thc. Is this true? Has anyone done it before?


I would compare that, it would be about the same affect, if you stuck a sharp nail through the base of your erect penis. Then the same nail through the base of your plant. I'm certain that both will die off. LOL


----------



## bertosmurf (Jul 15, 2020)

And y'all are sarcastically commenting on an 11 year old post.


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 15, 2020)

bertosmurf said:


> And y'all are sarcastically commenting on an 11 year old post.


Maybe, or cause everybody is stuck at home wi nothing else to do.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 15, 2020)

smokinshogun said:


> This method will cause "Desiccation" of the plant by interrupting the flow of fluids through the stem....Essentially allowing you to "water stress" the plant without all the hassle of underwatering. So if you were growing outdoors and couldnt control the waterings, this would do the same thing...Anytime you increase potency, you WILL decrease the total yield.
> 
> As far as putting the nail in bleach, there is no evidence that this will help anymore than a regular nail.


 Not trashing you, just the myth.

I have a really good idea...stop watering the plants well before you harvest....boom! "water stress." I do it with every grow....no fucking nail though. It really does seem dumb in my mind. And not worth the risk of 3,4,5 months of growing!


----------



## bertosmurf (Jul 15, 2020)

You know im just going to sit back, and read all these comments. I havent read this thread in a very long time. This should be entertaining. Sorry to interrupt yall thinking these plants are still alive, and this discussion was made 2 hours ago. Lmfao.


----------



## Skewbong (Jul 15, 2020)

bertosmurf said:


> And y'all are sarcastically commenting on an 11 year old post.


And history always repeats itself! Myths die hard


----------



## bertosmurf (Jul 16, 2020)

Yep. You just repeated history. Another idoit commenting on an old post like youre damn opinion matters. Lmfao. Myths die hard just like your ignorance.


----------



## J-Icky (Jul 21, 2020)

All these rumors and the only reason I’ve ever heard to put a nail in a plant was only if it was a zinc coated nail and as a guerilla grow way to supplement zinc. I’ve heard it was supposed to be done earlier in the plants life and carefully so the plant could recover and just grow around it.

Never once have I ever heard of it as a way to increase yields or potency.


----------



## crankdoctor (Oct 23, 2021)

This is the newest way of doing it. Put a hose clamp on every branch and crank them as tight as you can. I prefer using a bud stretcher but if yo don’t have one you can also take fishing string and tie rocks on all your buds to stretch them out. As far as getting your buds frostier just take a 1 to 3 pound bag full of sugar depending on how big your plant is and sprinkle it all over your buds then take a held torch and lightly sear each one until you hear a pop. After all that take a box full of rusted drywall screws and try to get as many as you can in stalk all the way up. That should do about do it. Please post pics after it’s all done!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Dont know if they/some still do it, but in Nepal they/some used to cut the stalk, and put a Cobra head in it!!!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Dont know if they/some still do it, but in Nepal they/some used to cut the stalk, and put a Cobra head in it!!!!


Just the tip of course


----------



## crankdoctor (Oct 23, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Dont know if they/some still do it, but in Nepal they/some used to cut the stalk, and put a Cobra head in it!!!!


I believe they do but isn’t it only in Tuna Kush?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 5, 2022)

The sarcasm in this thread has matured.


----------



## rockethoe (Jan 9, 2022)

I heard if you use a gel nail, and fake tan on your girls they sprout extra buds and are more fertile.

Thats science.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 9, 2022)

rockethoe said:


> I heard if you use a gel nail, and fake tan on your girls they sprout extra buds and are more fertile.
> 
> Thats science.


Nah, it don't work. It just ends up making them more high maintenance.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 9, 2022)

bertosmurf said:


> Yep. You just repeated history. Another idoit commenting on an old post like youre damn opinion matters. Lmfao. Myths die hard just like your ignorance.


You spelled idiot wrong. Idiot.
Edit: just noticed you used you're in the wrong context also. Idiot.


----------



## GanjaJack (Jan 9, 2022)

First put a nail through it, then pee on it after a heavy night of drinking....

Then water it with a Budweiser... 

Yeap, that should just about do it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 9, 2022)

rockethoe said:


> I heard if you use a gel nail, and fake tan on your girls they sprout extra buds and are more fertile.
> 
> Thats science.


That’s only effective in New Jersey


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 9, 2022)

Nail is bs. Tripled my yield overnight though. Put a 1/2' pilot hole through the stalk, the catch is a long veg. Put weiner through pilot hole, slept like that. 

Bro science is just real science that hasn't been understood yet.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Jan 9, 2022)

rockethoe said:


> I heard if you use a gel nail, and fake tan on your girls they sprout extra buds and are more fertile.
> 
> Thats science.


I think the gel nails sprout the extra buds, it’s tequila that makes them more fertile.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 9, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> I think the gel nails sprout the extra buds, it’s tequila that makes them more fertile.


I'm gonna try a foliar spray with the stuff that has the worm in it.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> I'm gonna try a foliar spray with the stuff that has the worm in it.


And bury the worm in the soil. It's known to increase terpenes.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 9, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> And bury the worm in the soil. It's known to increase terpenes.


I thought the wiener did that


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I thought the wiener did that


----------



## Hook Daddy (Jan 9, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> And bury the worm in the soil. It's known to increase terpenes.


While good in theory, my research has shown that feeding mezcal then burying the worm ends up with seed everwhere.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I thought the wiener did that


My bad. I meant cannabinoids. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> While good in theory, my research has shown that feeding mezcal then burying the worm ends up with seed everwhere.


Gotta take the bad with the good. Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 9, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> While good in theory, my research has shown that feeding mezcal then burying the worm ends up with seed everwhere.


  WINNER !


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 9, 2022)

Hijacking for a second...I slept in and left my lights on an extra six hours today. I'm in week 7 of flower lol. Can some wonky shit happen?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> WINNER !


Agreed! Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 9, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Hijacking for a second...I slept in and left my lights on an extra six hours today. I'm in week 7 of flower lol. Can some wonky shit happen?


Just go back to your regularly scheduled programming
One time no big deal
Edit buy a timer


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Just go back to your regularly scheduled programming
> One time no big deal
> Edit buy a timer


After 4 months without a timer, I think that's a good idea


----------



## hotrodharley (Jan 9, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> That’s only effective in New Jersey


That's REQUIRED in Joisey.


----------



## crankdoctor (Jan 9, 2022)

I always drain system last week and flush with Drano max and Sudafed. The smoke tast like crap and has a weird buzz that lasts for days.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jan 9, 2022)

crankdoctor said:


> I always drain system last week and flush with Drano max and Sudafed. The smoke tast like crap and has a weird buzz that lasts for days.


Username checks out


----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

What are secondary metabolites? What is a positive stress response ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2022)

rockethoe said:


> I heard if you use a gel nail, and fake tan on your girls they sprout extra buds and are more fertile.
> 
> Thats science.


umm no … unless you want ghetto hoodrat weed


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 12, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> You spelled idiot wrong. Idiot.
> Edit: just noticed you used you're in the wrong context also. Idiot.


might keep that for sig …. BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 12, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> remember hooking up alligator clips with wires and a 9v battery to a plant back in 99-2000. Also topped it and injected pure vf11 into the stalk at the same time. It grew a weird nodule where the top site would normally V. From that growth shot out like 20 new vigorous tops that had weird mutated leaf patterns. The plant was 5 times the size as the rest at the end of the season, and the growth was the size of a baseball. We called her frankenstein. Good times.


what exactly is "VF11"?


----------



## bam0813 (Jan 12, 2022)

It was all the rage before V66


----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> what exactly is "VF11"?





Drop That Sound said:


> I remember hooking up alligator clips with wires and a 9v battery to a plant back in 99-2000. Also topped it and injected pure vf11 into the stalk at the same time. It grew a weird nodule where the top site would normally V. From that growth shot out like 20 new vigorous tops that had weird mutated leaf patterns. The plant was 5 times the size as the rest at the end of the season, and the growth was the size of a baseball. We called her frankenstein. Good times.


Remember the advertising for “electric lemon g” ?


----------



## Kassiopeija (Jan 12, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Remember the advertising for “electric lemon g” ?


I wouldnt know


----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

Kassiopeija said:


> I wouldnt know


I can’t remember the breeder… maybe thseeds but they were experimenting with applying voltage to the plant or the root zone.

But back to the original post…. I do believe in positive stress response, and personally have experienced majorly increased terpene production by implementing this at the correct stage in the growth cycle. A reduction in overall yeild was definitely noticed. 

I’m case I haven’t already lost ya, I also believe stressed plants makes less kind smoke. Even if it could test higher.


----------

